# Anyone Have experience with this ??



## Kirk bater (3 mo ago)

Working on the sidewall Alaskan yellow shingles and instead of plywood every 6 inches they put strapping I guess this allows the sidewalled breathe this is relatively new to me I’ve never worked with anything like this before anyone done something like this???


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That is an ideal method for cedar, allowing it to breathe will cut down on the chance of the shakes warping/cupping. They make a plastic mat type thing on a roll that does the same thing.

Example: There are other manufacturers https://www.capitalforest.com/capital-forest-product/cedar-breather/


----------



## Kirk bater (3 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> That is an ideal method for cedar, allowing it to breathe will cut down on the chance of the shakes warping/cupping. They make a plastic mat type thing on a roll that does the same thing.
> 
> Example: There are other manufacturers https://www.capitalforest.com/capital-forest-product/cedar-breather/


Thank you for the response


----------

